# Regulations on Bridleways....



## Grouchfungus (22 Mar 2009)

Anyone know the law re. Bridleways... are you allowed to use em' legally to bike on?

No Cycling signs seem to be appearing recently. So would this likely be over zealous landowners or local council?


----------



## llanberispass (22 Mar 2009)

Yes you are!


----------



## Old Walrus (22 Mar 2009)

No argument, yes! Worth a check on your local Ordnance Survey map to confirm and with the council, you might catch them out :-)


----------



## marinyork (22 Mar 2009)

There's no question you are. They are very variable in nature from being as good as country road quality down to horse mushed mudbaths or even subfootpath quality and very narrow.

Some landowners don't like bikes using them and will do things like padlock gates and put up signs that have no legal status.


----------



## thomas (22 Mar 2009)

Grouchfungus said:


> No Cycling signs seem to be appearing recently. So would this likely be over zealous landowners or local council?



If they're official no cycling signs then you can't cycle on those ones I would imagine.


----------



## andy_wrx (22 Mar 2009)

By 'official' you mean metal, put-up-by-the-council signs ?

Maybe, but it would require a local byelaw for it to be a legal restriction.

A hand-painted or even printed sign put up by a landowner isn't legal.

You should report it to your local council as they are blocking a public right of way.

Cycling is permitted on bridleways and restricted byeways, so if your OS map shows one of these (or BOAT or RUPP, on an older OS map), you can ride it there


----------



## Cubist (22 Mar 2009)

Unless the bridleway has been redesignated as a footpath, then the signs are optimistic at best, or at worst unlawful. Check ordnance survey maps, and make sure you have the most up to date version, but if the bridleway is a bridleway, then ignore them.


----------



## thomas (22 Mar 2009)

andy_wrx said:


> By 'official' you mean metal, put-up-by-the-council signs ?



Yes...though I would of thought it then wouldn't be a bridleway?


----------



## Grouchfungus (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

The signs look official.

Square metal prohibition type firmly screwed on.

So I'll be phoning the council tomorrow.


----------



## Bromptonaut (22 Mar 2009)

Cycling is permitted on bridleways unless there is a traffic regulation order prohibiting the activity. The official cycling prohibited sign is circular with red edging (like a speed limit sign). Square signs souns a bit odd - any chance of a digital image?


----------



## thomas (22 Mar 2009)

Grouchfungus said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The signs look official.
> 
> ...




Is it blue? Is it square with a red box around it - those are both advisory things I think.


----------



## very-near (22 Mar 2009)

Bromptonaut said:


> Cycling is permitted on bridleways unless there is a traffic regulation order prohibiting the activity. The official cycling prohibited sign is circular with red edging (like a speed limit sign). Square signs souns a bit odd - any chance of a digital image?



One other point of note is that it is conditional that the cyclist always MUST gives way to both pedestrians and Horseriders on a bridleway


----------



## very-near (23 Mar 2009)

> http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=4678



No racing on them either. No wonder Bonj was so upset


----------



## 02GF74 (23 Mar 2009)

very-near said:


> No racing on them either. No wonder Bonj was so upset




depends on definition of race. would you an a couple of mates hareing along constitute a race?


----------



## very-near (23 Mar 2009)

02GF74 said:


> depends on definition of race. would you an a couple of mates hareing along constitute a race?



If you set a defined start and finish point (and have timing equipment set up), then yes it is. If not then that could be regarded with the old chestnut 'Furious cycling' under the 1872 licencing act.

The reality is that it will only become a problem if you get caught.


----------



## mr_cellophane (23 Mar 2009)

Grouchfungus said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The signs look official.
> 
> ...



Can you post a photo. That doesn't sound like any official road sign.


----------



## Ranger (23 Mar 2009)

Just because the sign is metal and screwed on doesn't make it official, they are cheap and easy to get made up. Landowners are not realized a hand painted sign isn't enough to scare these townies off and are getting more professional

You need to get in contact with the Rights of Way team at the County Council, and they will probably ask you for a grid reference of where the signs are.

Another point worth remembering is that a right of way being shown on an OS map doesn't necessarily mean that a right of way legally exists, you have to check something called the definitive map which will be available at the County Council, though most planning authorities have a copy available to look at if you ask really nicely


----------



## very-near (23 Mar 2009)

Ranger said:


> Just because the sign is metal and screwed on doesn't make it official, they are cheap and easy to get made up. Landowners are not realized a hand painted sign isn't enough to scare these townies off and are getting more professional
> 
> You need to get in contact with the Rights of Way team at the County Council, and they will probably ask you for a grid reference of where the signs are.
> 
> Another point worth remembering is that a right of way being shown on an OS map doesn't necessarily mean that a right of way legally exists, you have to check something called the definitive map which will be available at the County Council, though most planning authorities have a copy available to look at if you ask really nicely



Also noteworthy



> It is also a criminal offence to discourage use of a bridleway - by obstructing it, by making it difficult to use, by putting up misleading notices, by giving misleading information verbally, or by using threatening language or actions.


http://www.bridlerides.co.uk/law.html


----------



## very-near (23 Mar 2009)

> Could it?




Unless of course you fall off or scare a horse (or grazing animals).

Do you do 'furious cycling' MrP ?


----------



## Arch (23 Mar 2009)

> Could it?



I'd have thought most things could, as it's a rather general and archaic term...


----------



## HF2300 (24 Mar 2009)

very-near said:


> ...If not then that could be regarded with the old chestnut 'Furious cycling' under the 1872 licencing act...





> Could it?




No, there's no such offence, and not under that act anyway. However, I think bicycles are included in Furious Driving under the Town Police Clauses Act, and I think if you cause injury Wanton and Furious Driving is still an offence under the 1861 Offences Against the Person act.

Can any of the coppers here confirm?


----------



## ejls2 (25 Mar 2009)

OAPA s.35 - Whosoever, having the charge of any carriage or vehicle, shall by wanton or furious driving or racing, or other wilful misconduct, or by wilful neglect, do or cause to be done any bodily harm to any person whatsoever, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor, and being convicted thereof shall be liable, at the discretion of the court, to be imprisoned for any term not exceeding two years, with or without hard labour.

Fairly sure it's still in force but the hard labour bit was done away with in the forties


----------



## Grouchfungus (27 Mar 2009)

Contacted the county council who are going to write to the landowner asking him to remove the signs.....


----------



## Brains (27 Mar 2009)

...... and if they are not removed within a week, give the landowner a hand, deliver the signs to his front door


----------



## Grouchfungus (27 Mar 2009)

*Bridleways again.*



Brains said:


> ...... and if they are not removed within a week, give the landowner a hand, deliver the signs to his front door



That's an option I suppose....

However, I've discovered quite a bit in the last week. 
Got the bit between my teeth with the bridleways in my area. I've discovered about 3km of footpath that is actually Bridleway! The council gave the footpaths higher status in march 2008 after an inquiry and haven't changed the signing. 
So I'll be using those now. Upset the landowner further.
I'll be chasing the council up to replace the signs with the Bridleway ones too...
So anyone in the Broxbourne area of Herts can contact me and I'll update you with details....
How many other areas have the same I wonder?


----------



## Steve Austin (28 Mar 2009)

always worth reporting any blockages here http://www.clearthattrail.org.uk/

Councils have a funny habit of ignoring folk until someone like the CTC calls them.


----------



## meic (28 Mar 2009)

The ramblers association are very good at going out and clearing footpaths and bridleways. They will also repair stiles and replace signs but they do not have bridleway signs. So "by accident" they sign all the bridleways that they work on as footpaths. Clever hey!


----------



## Grouchfungus (29 Mar 2009)

Bromptonaut said:


> Cycling is permitted on bridleways unless there is a traffic regulation order prohibiting the activity. The official cycling prohibited sign is circular with red edging (like a speed limit sign). Square signs souns a bit odd - any chance of a digital image?




Digi image enclosed... as long as I've attatched pics ok......


----------



## very-near (29 Mar 2009)

meic said:


> The ramblers association are very good at going out and clearing footpaths and bridleways. They will also repair stiles and replace signs but they do not have bridleway signs. So "by accident" they sign all the bridleways that they work on as footpaths. Clever hey!



The Ramblers are some of the most self serving narrow minded and sanctimonious specimens to walk the planet.

Their actions are that of such selfishness, that they don't even bother to disguise it.

They will only be happy when all the cyclepaths, bridleways and BOATS are downgraded to footpaths - fcukking knobs


----------



## mr_cellophane (29 Mar 2009)

Grouchfungus said:


> Digi image enclosed... as long as I've attatched pics ok......



That is most certainly not official. Apart from the shape, it is in the wrong place i.e. not on its' own post.

Hoddesdon eh? I haven't been that way for a few years. Lets have a local meet out there.


----------



## Grouchfungus (29 Mar 2009)

mr_cellophane said:


> That is most certainly not official. Apart from the shape, it is in the wrong place i.e. not on its' own post.
> 
> Hoddesdon eh? I haven't been that way for a few years. Lets have a local meet out there.



Cheshunt... so not far from Hoddy.


----------



## snorri (29 Mar 2009)

Grouchfungus said:


> Digi image enclosed... as long as I've attatched pics ok......


Definitely a pretend sign, the official no cycling sign does not have a red diagonal stripe.


----------



## Grouchfungus (29 Mar 2009)

snorri said:


> Definitely a pretend sign, the official no cycling sign does not have a red diagonal stripe.



Thanks.

Got a call booked with Herts CC to sort out all the problems with signage. Council has wrong rights of way signs posted around, landowner keeps putting theses no cycling signs out. Flaming nuisance.


----------



## Ranger (30 Mar 2009)

Grouchfungus said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Got a call booked with Herts CC to sort out all the problems with signage. Council has wrong rights of way signs posted around, landowner keeps putting theses no cycling signs out. Flaming nuisance.



If you want to get involved ask about your local access forum (possibly also Parish Paths Partnership) and how you can get involved with it. To be honest Hertfordshire have a pretty good reputation in the countryside industry, although I am not all that up to speed with their rights of way team it may be worth finding out who you local countryside officer/Ranger is from Herts Countryside Managment Service


----------



## Grouchfungus (2 Apr 2009)

*Good news!!*



Grouchfungus said:


> Digi image enclosed... as long as I've attatched pics ok......



The no cycling signs have gone!!!

Phoned Herts CC to complain on Monday. Today - they're gone!! So someone out there does listen and do something.

Now got to get the council to change about 15 footpath signs into Bridleway signs. And get them to remove a 5 barred gate blocking another bridleway. And also get them to remove other private road no entry signs. It goes on.

Might not be so easy.


----------



## Cubist (2 Apr 2009)

Grouchfungus, you keep it up! As for the Ramblers: burn them. Burn their faces first.


----------



## Grouchfungus (2 Apr 2009)

Cubist said:


> Grouchfungus, you keep it up! As for the Ramblers: burn them. Burn their faces first.



Erm, not a fan of the Ramblaas then?


----------



## Cubist (2 Apr 2009)

No.

Bizarre and hypocritical though it makes me, I cannot stand the thought of a dozen or more blue-rinsers plotting their next "ramble." I am very much a solitary type when it comes to the great outdoors, and in this neck of the woods you can walk/ride for hours without seeing another soul. That's what it's all about for me, not this sort of crap which makes my blood boil:

*Parish round *

Apr 5 2006 By The Huddersfield Daily Examiner 
TWENTY members of the Huddersfield Healthy Life Ramblers' Club went on a circular walk from Almondbury Parish Church. The route included Pennyspring and Benomley woods, Bank Top, Fernside Park, Waterloo, Lascelles Hall and the lower side of Kirkheaton. The leader was John Roberts.

Leader!? What the f*ck do you want a leader for? More Regatta and Millets clothing than you can shake your stupid f*cking trekking poles at, and a tartan thermos of stewed tea is all you bloody need. You wouldn't even need a map 'cos you can see housing estates and main roads from all of those paths. Healthy bloody Life bloody Ramblers my arse, bunch of benighted coffin-dodgers more like. Get out and do it properly!


----------



## Cubist (2 Apr 2009)

Sorry. Touched another nerve.


----------



## Cromcruaich (3 Apr 2009)

Gaiters 4thewin.


----------



## very-near (3 Apr 2009)

Cubist said:


> No.
> 
> Bizarre and hypocritical though it makes me, I cannot stand the thought of a dozen or more blue-rinsers plotting their next "ramble." I am very much a solitary type when it comes to the great outdoors, and in this neck of the woods you can walk/ride for hours without seeing another soul. That's what it's all about for me, not this sort of crap which makes my blood boil:
> 
> ...



Top quality rant Cubist 9:10 for effort


----------



## Cubist (3 Apr 2009)

very-near said:


> Top quality rant Cubist 9:10 for effort



I haven't f*cking started yet. The b*stards know I'm onto them and have changed their name. Only a determined checking of the smaller columns revealed this insidious little band of Tena-Lady clad busybodies who instead of striking out into the great outdoors chose to "ramble" around Summer Wine Country (don't get me started on that shite either....) 
*Huddersfield walkers on their travels*

Apr 2 2009 by Natalie Mullin, Huddersfield Daily Examiner 
Walkers went from Holmfirth to Huddersfield and back. The members of the Huddersfield Rucksack Club, led by Eileen Cartmell started in Holmfirth, then followed the Hills and Hamlets route to Hinchcliffe Mill, then followed field paths to Stubbin and Austonley. They continued along Nether Lane and across Blackpool Bridge to Issues Road before returning to Holmfirth via Hogley Green and Upperthong.



Life must just f*cking fly by.............


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2009)

Cubist said:


> Life must just f*cking fly by.............





Laughed out loud and frightened the dog then.


----------



## HJ (3 Apr 2009)

England really does have some weirdly arcane laws, I have always found this whole concept of trespass rather ludicrous. Fortunately I am living in a county which has a law that says you can cross any open land so long as you behave responsibly, so much more grown up.


----------



## Grouchfungus (3 Apr 2009)

*Crikey!!*



Cubist said:


> I haven't f*cking started yet. The b*stards know I'm onto them and have changed their name. Only a determined checking of the smaller columns revealed this insidious little band of Tena-Lady clad busybodies who instead of striking out into the great outdoors chose to "ramble" around Summer Wine Country (don't get me started on that shite either....)
> *Huddersfield walkers on their travels*
> 
> Apr 2 2009 by Natalie Mullin, Huddersfield Daily Examiner
> ...



Blimey mate, I hope your posts are just tung in cheek!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (3 Apr 2009)

There there Cubist. Have a nice cup of tea and a lie down


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> There there Cubist. Have a nice cup of tea and a lie down



Yeah think Janet Street Porter and calm thoughts


----------



## Cubist (4 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the link to the Ramblers Association. I rang the number on the contact page, but the bloke who answered just when on and on and on...


----------



## very-near (4 Apr 2009)

Crackle said:


> Yeah think Janet Street Porter and calm thoughts



I got banned from the Ramblers forum when I suggested that their campaign which brought the NERC bill into force was more than a little bit vexatious.

Bobble hats and O/S maps a minimum requirement


----------

